

Very simple bot blocking utility in php and iptables - jacquesm
http://ww.com/stopbots.tar

======
mindhacker
I use this script for similar purpose -
<http://www.inetbase.com/scripts/ddos/install.ddos>

The advantage of this script is that it directly monitors the IPs using
netstat so one could stop bots from hammering things other than your
webserver, say socket connections.

It is customizable to use APF or iptables and worked quite well when one of my
friend's site was hit.

~~~
jacquesm
Neat!

Thank you, I'll definitely look in to it. The biggest problem with blocking
bots is false positives, identifying and giving a pass to your real users.
It's a surprisingly hard problem, bot writers are quite clever when it comes
to masquerading as real users.

------
jacquesm
in this thread <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=686114> I promised to post
this code, I've cleaned it up a little bit.

It's not the most elegant solution and I'm sure the code can be improved upon
but it does the job.

